# Major Announcement



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Coming soon...


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

oooooo
i can hardly wait
:dribble:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh! I know, I know, pick me, pick me...lol

You and my first girl have a lot in common Sam...you are both a big tease!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

:brick::baffled::baffled::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:whoohoo:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

And naturally CigarLive will have this announcement a full 24 hours before the official release? <G>


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Coming soon...


Now Please:biggrin:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Standing by........


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll stay in a holding pattern at 190 knots.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> And naturally CigarLive will have this announcement a full 24 hours before the official release? <G>


Cigar Live gets the "Coming Soon..." announcement 24 hrs before the release of the official announcement announcing the announcement will be forthcoming. Sam just wants to make sure you are paying attention.

:biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a good feeling about this! Could it be he is busy rolling somebodys "what kind of cigar would you make"?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I WON A LIFETIME WORTH OF CIGARS FROM OLIVA!?!?!!

About time you announced this!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh..the suspense, the drama...

Whatever shall I do?

*really though, I'm kinda hurting over here not knowing...*

And Jim...I think it's that I'm getting a box a month for the next 20 years...you know, like the lottery payment. 

I guess I could take it all at once and only take 60%, but where would I store them all?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Sam just wants to make sure you are paying attention.

:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Oh, there is no doubt that we are!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I WON A LIFETIME WORTH OF CIGARS FROM OLIVA!?!?!!
> 
> About time you announced this!


We both won!!!!​


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

To a Theater near you!!!---Roger that---What did he say?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> I guess I could take it all at once and only take 60%, but where would I store them all?


You would store them in one of Brian's (Bigfoot) lockers of course! Sheesh - do I have to think of everything?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

thats pretty major...


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> You would store them in one of Brian's (Bigfoot) lockers of course! Sheesh - do I have to think of everything?


Ohhhhh, storing Oliva cigars in a CAO Rep's locker...

Wouldn't that be like crossing the streams?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sam better not post a pic of him in a Speedo with a purple cowboy hat and orange boots! I don't know if I can take that...again :biggrin:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Sam better not post a pic of him in a Speedo with a purple cowboy hat and orange boots! I don't know if I can take that...again :biggrin:


Oh...ouch

I need...


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

I am curious to hear what it is..


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Last major announcement was the Serie V...Looking forward to this...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Could this be the long rumored Serie V maduro?


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Could this be the long rumored Serie V maduro?


I like how you think.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Could this be the long rumored Serie V maduro?


Serie V Quadruple Maduro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <G>


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Serie V Quadruple Maduro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <G>


Maduro wrapper, binder, filler, and breath mint? Hmmmmm....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Maduro wrapper, binder, filler, and breath mint? Hmmmmm....


With a dark chocolate sleeve... None of that cheapie cedar stuff...


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Well back a couple of months ago Sam had this to say...could it be?



Sam Leccia said:


> We also are working on the much anticipated Master Blend 4...I wouldn't expect to see this cigar for at least 6 mos...maybe even a year tho...so MB3 fans..you better stock up now, because once they are done...they are done.
> 
> Well I just wanted to give you all an update, and I am sure I will be posting more often effective immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Sam has another baby in the oven!!! j/k


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very good eye Jeff!!!

I'm anxiously awaiting this announcement!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Well back a couple of months ago Sam had this to say...could it be?


Now I like that idea! I already feel the need to add a box to my collection of MB1, MB2, and MB3.

I also recall tell of a pile of the older Master Blend (1 I believe) that was rat-holed away in a warehouse to be released at a future date. I wouldn't mind getting more of those either.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Very good eye Jeff!!!
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting this announcement!


Thanks..

I would so LOVE that to be the case...I think I"ld have to find a couple of boxes to age....*GRIN*


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Now I like that idea! I already feel the need to add a box to my collection of MB1, MB2, and MB3.
> 
> I also recall tell of a pile of the older Master Blend (1 I believe) that was rat-holed away in a warehouse to be released at a future date. I wouldn't mind getting more of those either.


Ya know there are times I hate folks...*lol*

I got ahold of a MB3 a lil' while back..loved it, been considering getting some


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

This Announcement is BIGGER THAN EVERYTHING mentioned...

This is Major.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> This Announcement is BIGGER THAN EVERYTHING mentioned...
> 
> This is Major.


All of Cigar LIve is getting free cigars for life...

You are such the man Sam...

*grin*

Really though...you're a tease!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

They are going to release a Oliva V with a maduro wrapper???. That would be SWEEEEEEEEETTTTT


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Couldn't you go ahead and tell us now?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Couldn't you go ahead and tell us now?


Sure I can.

But where's the fun in that.

Guys...This is seriously nothing short of spectacular...

It's BIG NEWS.>>>And you all will be the first to hear it.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually Squid suspects it's a real estate deal... Oliva bought the entire country of Cuba and incorporated it as "Far Far South Dade County". All smokable output from said island will henceforth carry Oliva bands... <G>


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Major price reduction on all Oliva brand cigars. Now priced at 1/3rd normal retail.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

It's gotta be big since Sam hyped it so much. He wouldn't want the announcement to be a let down after building it up so much. Must be bigger than I can even imagine.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

THink they bought someone out?

Or maybe...

Sam's fixin' to become president of Oliva...*grin*

Wouldn't that be sumpin'


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Sure I can.
> 
> But where's the fun in that.
> 
> ...


You can whisper it in my ear....I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> You can whisper it in my ear....I won't tell anyone.


I just did.

Hope u heard me.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> It's gotta be big since Sam hyped it so much. He wouldn't want the announcement to be a let down after building it up so much. Must be bigger than I can even imagine.


HAVE I LET YOU GUYS DOWN BEFORE???


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok Sam...how about a date and time for the announcement?

LOL

I'm wearing out my F5 button


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Ok Sam...how about a date and time for the announcement?
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm wearing out my F5 button


Patience Young Grass Hopper...


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

This is just cruel, but I can't look away


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

A joint effort with Apple, maybe the I-Gar? Oh and one more thing......


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> A joint effort with Apple, maybe the I-Gar? Oh and one more thing......


I thought CAO did that already with the Vision


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:arghhhh:Enough suspence


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

I am standing by as well


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Patience Young Grass Hopper...


Does this happen to have something to do with a maduro version of a popular Oliva cigar that you mentioned was not going to happen???


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Could this be the long rumored Serie V maduro?


Better not be :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

And now he's not even logged onto the site! Come on Sam...WE CAN'T STAND THE SUSPENSE ANY LONGER!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Does this happen to have something to do with a maduro version of a popular Oliva cigar that you mentioned was not going to happen???


The V Maduro is going to happen....

I wouldnt hype up just that....it's bigga


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> And now he's not even logged onto the site! Come on Sam...WE CAN'T STAND THE SUSPENSE ANY LONGER!


This announcement will not be today...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> The V Maduro is going to happen....
> 
> I wouldnt hype up just that....it's bigga


We took a vote and it's unanimous...you stink :wazzapp:


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> This announcement will not be today...


:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Boourns!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

To much hype can be a bad thing. This must really be big. :wazzapp:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> This announcement will not be today...


And I quote...

"The emperor does not share you optimistical Appraisal of the situation"


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam is moving and so he does not have to carry anything with him he's going donate all of his product to CL--Way to go Sam you da mon!:arghhhh::angry::errrr::imconfused::whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:

Am I close??????

<<<<<<<<Look even my monkey got one!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> And I quote...
> 
> "The emperor does not share you optimistical Appraisal of the situation"


Maybe he is Luke's father...........:baffled:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oliva is transferring all production to the V.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

man, bigger then a serie v maduro? Man a series V maduro would be INSANE! Must be a great announcement!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

The Oliva Grape.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> The Oliva Grape.


Does that mean White Owl and Oliva are merging?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Jason Brown said:


> Maybe he is Luke's father...........:baffled:


LOL

My Son's name is Luke....No joke


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JohnRider said:


> The Oliva Grape.


dont forget Sour Apple, Pineapple, and chocolate. and hidden in every box...

the Suckiling Special with hidden flavors you'll never taste


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Dang, this thread is on fire.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

It may contend with the "LK gets humbled" thread.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Man I can't wait to see what this is about.. I've checked this thread several times already!


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

its after midnight! so its officially tomorrow already


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

<<<dancing around doing pee-pee dance>>> Will ya hurry already! I gotta go!:errrr:


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

This is more than a guy can take!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

You're killing me!!!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Sam its tomorrow (well it was yesterday). Can we have the news??


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Man, U ain't right. This is just cruel. I'm gunna boycott. Just after my next 6 boxes come in that I ordered wed.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm, bigger than a V Maduro yet smaller than a tall building that you can leap in a single bound... Hmmm...

DAMN SAM, GIVE UP THE GOODS! 

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gah I missed so much the past 2 days. Ive barely hand time for anything.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Early AM next day--nothing yet--:smoke:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

People around here can't wait for anything! How will I ever sleep LOL


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Come on Sam!! Can't wait.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought I would wake up this morning to find that the news had already been released but in the words of Ralphie Parker "ahh stumped again."


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

SHEESH! Squid® knows what it is!

Sam's gonna say that Oliva just saved a whole bunch of money on their car insurance by switching to the lizard... HAW! <G>


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I'm guessing it's gonna be the re-release of the MB1's and MB2's they've got sitting on their shelves. I'm guessing they'll also make some culebras featuring the MB1/MB2/MB3 all in one.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

This better be good,waiting sucks!!!


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

forgop said:


> I'm guessing it's gonna be the re-release of the MB1's and MB2's they've got sitting on their shelves. I'm guessing they'll also make some culebras featuring the MB1/MB2/MB3 all in one.


*begin threadjack*
That is a great idea, but it's not possible. The release of MB1 and MB2 in some sort of special edition humidor is a possibility. We have MB1 and MB2 in the aging rooms in Nicaragua. We don't have the tobacco to roll culebra's. MB1 and MB2 were truly limited production cigars, not a marketing ploy. I wish we had the tobacco, a culebra 1, 2, 3, is a tremendous idea! I suppose we could attempt to re-create the blend, but it wouldnt be exact. But it could still be awesome...hmmm
*end threadjack*

Anyone heard from Sam today?


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

It's going to be that the PACKERS are in the SuperBowl.... We all know the PATS are going to be there, so there is no announcement in that....


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Somebody wake me when the news *actually comes out* ...............


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> And I quote...
> 
> "The emperor does not share you optimistical Appraisal of the situation"


Waiting... Waiting... Wait! Use the force. Make him tell!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

damn it squid beat me to it I was gonna say you just saved a bunch of Money on your car insurance by switching to geico like I did


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I heard it on Good authority that Chuck Norris smoked a series V and it kicked his Ass 25 times in 20 Different languages....So to honor this occasion, Oliva is renaming the Series V and will call it, "the Chuck Norris Series V Round House Kick to the Face of Death"

The Oliva CNSVRHKFOD....nice!!!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

This announcement will be released on the second day of the second month of the 9th year of new melinium.


That's when I will annouce.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> This announcement will be released on the second day of the second month of the 8th year of new melinium.
> 
> That's when I will annouce.


Wouldn't that have been Feb 2nd of 2007??

2000 is year 1, 2001 year 2, etc...2007 is the 8th year 

What a tease...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sam Leccia said:


> This announcement will be released on the second day of the second month of the 8th year of new melinium.
> 
> That's when I will annouce.


My god thats a long ways away! None of us on here can wait 24 hrs let alone a few weeks. Why are you doing this to us?!?!?!? lol


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

02/02/08


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh that is just not right. I can understand a day or two but....... Whatz up with that


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> 02/02/08


So do we.....being your bestest friends ever.....get the scoop before then?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh good we'll wait!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds big ... can't wait.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

yawn...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Gar_tease


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> This announcement will be released on the second day of the second month of the 9th year of new melinium.
> 
> That's when I will annouce.


I thought that is when you emerge from your man-cave and if you see your shadow it means 6 more Oliva vitolas?

You are such a tease! You promised and you never call! You never call! Bastard!! ;-)


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha this thread is going to be huge by then.

Sam... you've created a monster


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn I couldn't wait so I decided to go see a movie and have a smoke at the local B&M (had a V and man that is an awesome cigar) figuring when I got back there would be no more waiting...:angry:


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

This is agony.... 15 days to go.....impossible!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I know what the announcement is. Sam doesnt realize that we already know.

Highlight my post with your cursor to see the answer.

Boy George is gay.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Funny guy.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Funny guy.


Thank you ! Can you tell I am bored at work on a Friday ?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Thank you ! Can you tell I am bored at work on a Friday ?


HAHAHA


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

This is unacceptable!!! I call for a mutiny, we want answers now!!! Let's call the cigar live Union Steward.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sam SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why would you do this to us man!?!?!??! I THOUGHT YOU WERE MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I bet the CAO rep would never leave ya'll hangin!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I bet the CAO rep would never leave ya'll hangin!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I bet the CAO rep would never leave ya'll hangin!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Now thats funny:roflmao:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sam Leccia said:


> This announcement will be released on the second day of the second month of the 9th year of new melinium.
> 
> That's when I will annouce.


Ahh, well at least I will remember it... it's my sis's birthday. I mean, another couple weeks? Jeeezus, talk about lead-up and anticipation... :frown:

CD


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ahh, well at least I will remember it... it's my sis's birthday. I mean, another couple weeks? Jeeezus, talk about lead-up and anticipation... :frown:
> 
> CD


Do you think we should revoke his status? Let everybody know how really really short he is? Shave his beard off? Make him listen to Captain & Tennile musak non-stop for a week? Burn cigar holes in his three best suits? Make him smoke a CREMOSA?!?!?!

What are we gonna *DO* wiff diz guy?


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I see my credit card going ballistic. HA HA.Flint


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Willy Wonka: The suspense is terrible . . . I hope it'll last. :dribble:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a feeling Sam is trying to create another "Most Entertaining Thread"!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> I have a feeling Sam is trying to create another "Most Entertaining Thread"!


I was thinking the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I think he's succeeding.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

How do you keep a cigar smoker in suspense....


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Do you think we should revoke his status? Let everybody know how really really short he is? Shave his beard off? Make him listen to Captain & Tennile musak non-stop for a week? Burn cigar holes in his three best suits? Make him smoke a CREMOSA?!?!?!
> 
> What are we gonna *DO* wiff diz guy?


Yes, yes and YES!

At the very least we need to steal his lunch money. :biggrin:

CD


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Guys,

I am sorry about the suspense (ok, not really), but trust me when I say that

This announcement will *superseed* anyones expectations.

I ask again, have I let anyone down before??


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

See, now I need to know if that "misspelling" was intentional? Did you mean "supersede":
TRANSITIVE VERB: Inflected forms: su·per·sed·ed, su·per·sed·ing, su·per·sedes
1. To take the place of; replace. 2. _To cause to be set aside, especially to displace as inferior_ or antiquated.

OR are there special new Super Seeds being used to grow tobacco for the blends? Is BALCO involved somehow?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> See, now I need to know if that "misspelling" was intentional? Did you mean "supersede":
> TRANSITIVE VERB: Inflected forms: su·per·sed·ed, su·per·sed·ing, su·per·sedes
> 1. To take the place of; replace. 2. _To cause to be set aside, especially to displace as inferior_ or antiquated.
> 
> OR are there special new Super Seeds being used to grow tobacco for the blends? Is BALCO involved somehow?


BOTH.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't know there was an HGH for tobacco. Hmmm... does the RTDA have a list of banned substances?

LOL!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Your killing us with all this suspense! This better be worth the wait or youll have a mutiny on your hands sam!


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

Uhh Oh!


----------



## cole05 (May 1, 2007)

will this pain ever end! the guy car lizzard is dead.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> Uhh Oh!


Now, I know funny. That right there is funny. :helloooo:

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Come on Sam,enough already


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

This is CRAP!!!!!! And he feels no remorse for putting us through weeks of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I say we lynch him!!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

What's that....Oliva has cut a deal to use Cuban tobacco in their new line of cigars?:errrr:


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocky Rulz said:


> They are going to release a Oliva V with a maduro wrapper???. That would be SWEEEEEEEEETTTTT


Hey Sam,
How about that guess??!. It will be raining series V maddies all over!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it February 2nd yet?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> This is CRAP!!!!!! And he feels no remorse for putting us through weeks of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I say we lynch him!!!!


My answer--True Dat!--Hear Me?:angry:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cole05 said:


> will this pain ever end! the guy car lizzard is dead.


Hey Cole good to see you around, its been awhile!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Sam...no matter what anyone else says...your alright...lol. You should be in sales...Oh Wait...


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

*< insert maniacal yet reticent laugh here >*


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Damnit Sam! Look what you made Vader go and do.










See what waiting does to us?


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

LOL!! GA hey!


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

uh ohh!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Cigar Jack said:


> Damnit Sam! Look what you made Vader go and do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vader? Are you sure that's not YOU Jesse, dressing up AS Darth Kitty? The helmet looks strangely "you"!  

CD


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I think for all of this we should get free samples!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

HAs anyone told you that I hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

This looks to top the LK bomb thread! The suspense is huge.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Sam may never post here again... : (


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

dammit sam...i saw the first post and was very excited. then i read the rest...i don;t think i can wait until Feb. 2nd


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I shall patiently await your reply....

:dribble:

However, I may not be able to hold off entirely. I will have to go and smoke a serie V to calm my nerves.


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Come on Sam spill it already, or at least PM me.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Drum Roll Please-----------------------your the next contestant on The Price is Right!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sam.... don't ever do this again!!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Why won't page 4 of this thread post?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Lok17 said:


> Why won't page 4 of this thread post?


Seems fine to me... I am viewing it. Refresh or Re-boot browser?

CD


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

We might have to hire Mitro to make you an offer you can't refuse. You don't want to wake up with a decapitated Oliva V in your bed do you?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

alanf said:


> We might have to hire Mitro to make you an offer you can't refuse. You don't want to wake up with a decapitated Oliva V in your bed do you?


There's an idea!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

This sucks,I hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

<yawn>


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Sam, if you don't tell us what the announcement is...I will smoke an Oliva everyday until you do!!! 

There, I showed him!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:wazzapp: what is the announcement?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

elmomac said:


> Sam, if you don't tell us what the announcement is...I will smoke an Oliva everyday until you do!!!
> 
> There, I showed him!!!


And ill back you up on that :lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® thinks all the CigarLive Smack-Talkers® each need to post our very own MAJOR Announcement thread... <G> Mine will state that I have something important to announce on March 4th, 2013... HAH!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

alanf said:


> We might have to hire Mitro to make you an offer you can't refuse. You don't want to wake up with a decapitated Oliva V in your bed do you?


that's if you can find one I'm having no luck


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

SUBSCRIBED :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

is this it?

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12494


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

I am in Nicaragua as we speak...I don't have much time to go into the details...I picked Feb 2 to release the "Announcemnt" because I will be back stateside.

But...I got a call that the story broke...One of the reps must have made some calls after they got the news...So I guess "I gots some spleanin' to do"

Mario...You really got your finger on the pulse of this industry...If anyone was to break this I am glad it was you.. 

To make this quick:

I have been working on a project for well over a year...I am no longer a rep for Oliva...

I will be launching a cigar line in April...this is by no means another cigar line...It is creative..Innovative...

The Oliva Family loved this idea and have agreed to make it and distribute it...


I will get into more details later...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

This is great news Sam! Best of luck in your new venture, and I'm dying to hear all the gorey details when you get back to the states.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude.......amazing.


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

THE NEWS!!! IT IS HERE! Now... DETAILS!!!! please


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great news Sam! I know with you taking the rains working on it for a year now and the Oliva family helping you put with it that it will be awesome! ! ! And that's an understatement!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats Sam...I wish you the best, along with the Oliva family...

Can't wait to try this new line of yours...

When you get back stateside we expect further details

Were those sticks you had planned to send out your first batch?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations Sam - can't wait to hear the rest of the story!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats Sam! I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That's great Sam!! I'm sure I speak for pretty much everybody when I say we're behind you 100% if you need anything.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I am in Nicaragua as we speak...I don't have much time to go into the details...I picked Feb 2 to release the "Announcemnt" because I will be back stateside.
> 
> But...I got a call that the story broke...One of the reps must have made some calls after they got the news...So I guess "I gots some spleanin' to do"
> 
> ...


I'm here for ya brother....glad I could help!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

awesome sam! fricken cool


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sam, 
We are all really happy for you. If there's anything that we can do to help you with your new venture let us know.

Chris


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations Sam, that is just amazing news! Can't wait to hear more about it when you get back! Sam, I wish you nothing but the best brother, you are the man! 

CD


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats Sam, can't wait to hear more about it. Once I get more details I will be sure to put the bug in all my B&M's ears, create some interest and demand.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

Sam - how exciting! We're behind you 100%!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Vids Sam! Congratualtions on getting number 4 from C.A. You have great products, I have several boxes of the Oliva bold - Mater blend3 - and I had to have a box of the Oliva V after trying one.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam Congrats are in order--If your line of smokes look anything like the ones you sent recently to a CL member *McFortner*, then I can't wait to try them. Good Luck!

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11330

Check out the above link guy's--- TASTY LOOKING!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool Sam. Keep us updated. Good luck!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Awsome! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Carl_H (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations Sam. Big News indeed. Best of luck on your new adventure.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sounds sweet, never mind that PM I sent you then

I'll still volunteer to sample the cigars though


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

You know you have our support, now lets get smokin!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Sam. I still don't understand how a cigar can be innovative, so I am really looking forward to the details.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow Sam! i'm speechless. PLEASE let us know when the first line comes out. I'll be heading to Germany in the upcoming months (for the next 3 years) and i *have* to take some with me. Congrats are definitely in order!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

BADASS!! Good for you Sam - and, I'm sure - good for the industry!
Best of luck, brother!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats and good luck....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Too cool! Cant wait to see whats in store.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

awesome. glad to hear your idea was welcomed by the company. can't wait to see what it is....:dribble:


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

This sounds like nothing but good can come from it!


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Way to go, Sam!! Very excited for you and looking forward to seeing it all come together. Congratulations and much success to you, your family, Oliva and everyone involved!

~Rob

P.S. Requested info coming asap.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

CigarRob said:


> Way to go, Sam!! Very excited for you and looking forward to seeing it all come together. Congratulations and much success to you, your family, Oliva and everyone involved!


Ditto that! Much success!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats Sam, I wish you the best of luck I cant wait to try your blends


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

That's great! It must have been a good idea if you got Oliva backing you like that. (It also reinforces how cool the Olivas are in my book.) I look forward to trying them out when they're ready!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Great news, Sam! Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow guys. I really appreciate all of the support. I certainly will need everyone of you in this process.

When the timing is better I will go into full detail...


I am totally not hyping the fact, that this cigar is inovative...I really can't wait to unvail it, because the line is truly like NOTHING you have ever smoked.


Read ya State side.


Sam


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

keep the info coming! We are all gasping for info like a fish out of water!!! Congrats


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Have a safe trip back Sam...You have a captive audience here.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I have somewhat of an ideal what you may be doing, but just incase I'm wrong I'm not saying anything and looking like a fool! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats, Sam! Looking forward to hearing the details.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Wow guys. I really appreciate all of the support. I certainly will need everyone of you in this process.
> 
> When the timing is better I will go into full detail...
> 
> ...


Can I be the first Canadian to give them a try? Can I, can I, please?:dribble:


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in suspense!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm damn curious!!


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude....I can't wait until Feb. 2nd!!!!

This sounds really interesting. Looking forward to it!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

3 more days to go. Can't wait


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome news, Sam. Can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Can I be the first Canadian to give them a try? Can I, can I, please?:dribble:


Sorry, they dont ship to Canada. He is going to have to ship them to my house and then I will get them to you. I may somehow lose the shipment so...


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

congrats Sam and yes i did keep it under wraps . can't wait to try your creations.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm intrigued. My favorite cigar is the one I haven't tried yet!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats Sam!!! Have you given any more thaught to making the Scuba?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Sam. That sounds awesome. I hope it goes great for you. Looking forward to hearing more details!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Sam...I have full faith that what ever you touch is golden. I cant wait to see this and look forward to watching you get all big and puffy chested. just remember all us peeons when your charging for autographs. 

Good luck on this venture senor...Cant wait for the "rest of the story"


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats Sam ... looking forward to it.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Skystorm82 said:


> Dude....I can't wait until Feb. 2nd!!!!
> 
> This sounds really interesting. Looking forward to it!


The info I released already is what I planned to do on Feb 2nd...

I can't get into too many details at this time, as we are planning a HUGE nationwide launch...The line is to be launched by early April.

I will give full details as we get closer.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I think I have somewhat of an ideal what you may be doing, but just incase I'm wrong I'm not saying anything and looking like a fool! Can't wait to hear more.


You THINK you know...

But you have NO IDEA!!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol nice avatar!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Lol nice avatar!


LOL....beat me to it


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That's why I didn't say anything LOL



Sam Leccia said:


> You THINK you know...
> 
> But you have NO IDEA!!!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Lol nice avatar!


I love the keeping the suspense...

You guys will all be going nuts over this...you really will.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

This is worse than a season finale cliff-hanger! C'mon Sam... what did we do to deserve this torment?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope this is good!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> This is worse than a season finale cliff-hanger! C'mon Sam... what did we do to deserve this torment?


LOL I Love it.

Mike, ask yourself...Have I YET to dissapoint from any of the hype?

This one is definitely no exception...I wish I could launch this tomorrow.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> This is worse than a season finale cliff-hanger! C'mon Sam... what did we do to deserve this torment?


Laugh...it's marketing at it's finest...

Get involved in a hobby that involves an high percentage of OCD collectors and junkies (helps if they have more than the average of disposable income)...check

Find a job in said hobby and further the collective fervor....check

Spin off from said job, come up with a new product and then taunt the afore mentioned OCD collectors and junkies with little updates to make them pull what little hair they have left out...check

All that is left is the launch...I love it...hell, I'm one of the damned junkies...I keep getting free samples from OTHER junkies, I feel like a kid in a playground with some guy on the otherside of the chain link....hey kid...want some candy? Well ya can't have it till March or April....

Darth Sam at his finest...


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> LOL I Love it.
> 
> Mike, ask yourself...Have I YET to dissapoint from any of the hype?
> 
> .


no :biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> LOL I Love it.
> 
> Mike, ask yourself...Have I YET to dissapoint from any of the hype?
> 
> This one is definitely no exception...I wish I could launch this tomorrow.


Well, actually no. If anything, I think you are an over-achiever when it comes to exceeding the hype. The suspense is still killing me!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Great news and wish you all the luck!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am going to hold off on buying any of these once they launch as punishment for this torture sam is putting us through... I think I will prolly make it up to 30 seconds or so after the store opens... anyone want to take the over/under on that?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sam is it gonna be a design your own cigar type of thing that's my guess


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

So I know the news has already been sorta broken and I must stress sorta but it is 02/02/08 does this mean we get more clarification on all of it today?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I am going to hold off on buying any of these once they launch as punishment for this torture sam is putting us through... I think I will prolly make it up to 30 seconds or so after the store opens... anyone want to take the over/under on that?


Greg, I will take the under!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Sam,
I'll be contacting Oliva this week to make sure I'm in the loop for release dates. I have been an Oliva retailer for several years and I look forward to more about this. Want to be on the front end, you know.
Mike


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I am going to hold off on buying any of these once they launch as punishment for this torture sam is putting us through... I think I will prolly make it up to 30 seconds or so after the store opens... anyone want to take the over/under on that?
> 
> Greg, I will take the under!!


I say the under...
your girl says you've never held out for 30 seconds on anything in your life! HA!
Sorry Brian, but if your gonna toss out softballs... I'm gonna keep on hitting them out!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

ouch....oh no, tears are falling!! (sorry, didn't mean to quote Kiss!)


----------

